
A Scientific Family - happyscrappy
http://m.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/SmokeSecret/smoke_secret4.php
======
Apofis
I always wondered where I'd be had my parents been more involved in these
types of subjects and directly or indirectly involved me. At least my father
being a network engineer put a computer in front of me to tinker with early
enough. A lot of other kids didn't even get that much.

------
sukilot
"family" business has a nice ring to it, but there is an undercurrent of
nepotism and privilege. It's not quite wrong, but it's not quite fair shakes
either.

This youngster should be evaluated relative to other privileged youth, not the
average American child.

~~~
tanderson92
"not quite wrong" ?

Is your critique of the wording of the article or rather of the parenting;
that is, are you suggesting that it is close to wrong for parents to give
their kids an edge, so-called "privilege" over everyone else in the world?

------
vacri
It's a bit sad that in lionising science, they use anecdata about an outlier
to counter prevailing statistics... which isn't a very scientific way of doing
things.

------
jorjordandan
Remember to spellcheck, nasa.

